# the guts but not the nous



## Aoyama

Comment rendre cette phrase en français,* [he has] the guts but not the nous* ?
Littéralement : "[il a] les tripes mais pas le bon sens" ...


----------



## XPditif

Do you mean the noûs (noos)?
Il a les tripes, mais pas la cervelle.


----------



## Aoyama

Yes, nous in English, from the Greek.
Your proposition is not bad.


----------



## ZONGO

"Il est couillu mais il n'a pas la lumière à tous les étages" If you are looking for something colloquial.


----------



## XPditif

Noûs a toujours été une saloperie a traduire. J'imagine que tu sais que la traduction usuelle est intellect.
Il a l'électricité, mais pas la lumière. (trop cryptique peut être)
____________________________________________________
Zongo, gimme 5. Sans regarder.


----------



## Aoyama

> "Il est couillu mais il n'a pas la lumière à tous les étages"


pas mal du tout, comme ça aussi :


> Il a l'électricité, mais pas la lumière. (trop cryptique peut être)


... ou krypton, qui sait ...
Mais l'idée est bien là.


> Noûs a toujours été une saloperie à traduire. J'imagine que tu sais que la traduction usuelle est intellect.


Tout à fait. Et puis aussi, pas d'accent circonflexe souvent (comme dans le texte en question, parlant de Corazon Aquino).
Je me demande aussi si "*guts but no nous*" serait aussi possible. Probablement ...


----------



## Keith Bradford

I don't think the circumflex is used in English, though it is in Greek (_voûs_).


----------



## wildan1

I like Zongo's assez _couillu mais il n'a pas la lumière à tous les étages. _

NB:_ nous_ is more BE than AE--you don't hear it outside a very highbrow context in the US

I would say instead: 
_He's got enough guts but not enough smarts _


----------



## Punky Zoé

wildan1 said:


> I like Zongo's assez _couillu mais il n'a pas la lumière à tous les étages. _


I don't like it very much, don't know why ... 
Please, don't confuse guts and testicles .

(there are probably people on earth who do not have testicles but guts for sure)


----------



## wildan1

Punky Zoé said:


> I don't like it very much, don't know why ...
> Please, don't confuse guts and testicles .
> 
> (there are probably people on earth who do not have testicles but guts for sure)


 
I hadn't thought about that PZ, but you could be right.There IS a nuance!

In English we also say that people have_ guts_ and _balls_--and there are plenty of women who have been said to have the latter in this context!

The difference between the two is subtle, but like their literal meanings, I would say the difference is between what is felt inside vs. what is expressed outside.


----------



## Alexko

ZONGO said:


> "Il est couillu mais *il n'a pas la lumière à tous les étages*" If you are looking for something colloquial.



J'adore cette expression, mais ici elle me semble un peu excessive : quelqu'un qui n'a "pas la lumière à tous les étages" est vraiment très con, voire un peu fou.


----------



## carolineR

Alexko said:


> quelqu'un qui n'a "pas la lumière à tous les étages" est vraiment très con, voire un peu fou.


 non, il n'est pas fou. Plutôt débile léger, quelque peu handicapé.
Ce n'est pas de courage qu'il manque, mais de jugeote


----------



## Alexko

Je pense que c'est une question d'interprétation, mais fou ou pas, ça me semble un peu excessif pour parler de quelqu'un qui n'est perçu que comme "pas assez intelligent" si tant est que ce soit le sens de la phrase originale.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

_Nous_, en anglais ne m'étant pas familier, je n'ose  rien proposer.

 J'ai trouvé les deux définitions qui suivent sur *ce site*


> The _noun_ has 2 meanings:
> *Meaning #1**:* (British) common sense
> 
> *Meaning #2**:* that which is responsible for one's thoughts and feelings; the seat of the faculty of reason


  Dans le contexte... on parle du sens 1 ou 2? 

Est-il question de jugeote ou d'intellect?  

Pourrait-on réécrire (pour la rimette) : _He has the boldness but not the shrewdness_?


----------



## SteveD

And just for information, "nous" is pronounced "now-ss".


----------



## Staarkali

I also heard *Il a tout dans le froc et/mais rien dans la tête*


----------



## Aoyama

> _He's got enough guts but not enough smarts _


Oui, une autre manière de dire une chose proche, mais avec moins de classe.
La citation vient de The Economist, clairement British .
"Nous" est rare, bien sûr (c'est ce qui fait son charme), très "oxfordien" quelque part.
Les solutions proposées sont toutes pertinentes et amusantes mais ... côté classe ...
PZ a raison, "couillu" est marrant mais pas vraiment dans le ton (on pourrait même avoir "il est couillu mais pas très pointu", mais on entre dans un autre registre ici). "Tout dans le froc, rien dans la tête", ou encore "Y en a en bas, pas en haut" ... Pour rire.
Plutôt quelque chose du genre : "il a le cran mais pas la présence d'esprit" (mais un peu lourd).

_He has the boldness but not the shrewdness _est intéressant, assez proche je crois.


----------



## ZONGO

Aoyama said:


> "il a le cran mais pas la présence d'esprit"



Pas certain que ça marche "le cran" tout seul. Je crois qu'on dit "il a le cran de faire quelque chose" ou "il a du cran". Enfin, ce n'est que mon avis...


----------



## wildan1

Aoyama said:


> Oui, une autre manière de dire une chose proche, mais avec moins de classe.


 
Utiliser des termes qui laissent la plupart du monde dans le doute, j'appelle cela plutôt du snobisme que de la classe ! Cela se dit peut-être à Oxford mais peu de gens du côté de Harvard comprendraient...


----------



## Aoyama

> Pas certain que ça marche "le cran" tout seul. Je crois qu'on dit "il a le cran de faire quelque chose" ou "il a du cran".


Oui, je suis d'accord. J'avais aussi pensé :
"il a du cran, pas de présence d'esprit", mais ce n'est qu'une piste, la phrase est maladroite.


> Utiliser des termes qui laissent la plupart du monde dans le doute, j'appelle cela plutôt du snobisme que de la classe ! Cela se dit peut-être à Oxford mais peu de gens du côté de Harvard comprendraient...


Sûrement ... Je ne connaissais moi-même même pas le mot "nous", je pensais que ... c'était une erreur.


----------



## ZONGO

"Il a du cran mais manque de finesse/subtilité"?
"S'il a du cran, il manque..."?
"Du cran mais pas de finesse"?


----------



## Alexko

Aoyama said:


> Oui, une autre manière de dire une chose proche, mais avec moins de classe.
> La citation vient de The Economist, clairement British .
> "Nous" est rare, bien sûr (c'est ce qui fait son charme), très "oxfordien" quelque part.
> Les solutions proposées sont toutes pertinentes et amusantes mais ... côté classe ...
> PZ a raison, "couillu" est marrant mais pas vraiment dans le ton (on pourrait même avoir "il est couillu mais pas très pointu", mais on entre dans un autre registre ici). "Tout dans le froc, rien dans la tête", ou encore "Y en a en bas, pas en haut" ... Pour rire.
> Plutôt quelque chose du genre : "il a le cran mais pas la présence d'esprit" (mais un peu lourd).
> 
> _He has the boldness but not the shrewdness _est intéressant, assez proche je crois.



Quid de : "Il est audacieux/courageux mais pas très fin." ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Aoyama, tu ne nous dit pas tout , le "couillu" en question est Cory Aquino , Dans ces conditions "courage" pourrait convenir, non ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je devine que PZ a « googlé » "the guts but not the nous" et fait référence à l'article de l'Economist. 

Je crois aussi que « courage » peut convenir. Mais je n'ai toujours pas d'idée pour traduire « nous ». 

_Du cœur au ventre mais pas de plomb dans la cervelle? _


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ou peut-être s'agit-il du manque de stratégie politique, de ligne directrice, de programme ?


----------



## Alexko

Nicomon said:


> Je devine que PZ a « googlé » "the guts but not the nous" et fait référence à l'article de l'Economist.
> 
> Je crois aussi que « courage » peut convenir. Mais je n'ai toujours pas d'idée pour traduire « nous ».
> 
> _Du coeur au ventre mais pas de plomb dans la cervelle? _



"Il a du cœur, mais peu d'esprit."

Bon, c'est un emploi de cœur un peu vieillot mais ça sonne pas mal...


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Ou peut-être s'agit-il du manque de stratégie politique, de ligne directrice, de programme ?


Peut-être... dans le sens de _savoir-faire_, alors? 

En rimettes : _Il/elle a les nerfs mais pas le savoir-faire?_ 

Bof... je rame


----------



## Alexko

L'habileté plutôt, non ?


----------



## Nicomon

Alexko said:


> L'habileté plutôt, non ?


 Habileté et savoir-faire vont souvent de pair. 





> Habileté pratique à procéder de façon adéquate. Le savoir-faire est souvent plus important que le savoir.


L'idée m'est venue de cette définitions de "nous" 





> - Reason *and knowledge* as opposed to sense perception. *Source*


  Cela dit, ce n'était qu'une maigre tentative de rimettes...


----------



## Aoyama

> Aoyama, tu ne nous dit pas tout , le "couillu" en question est Cory Aquino , Dans ces conditions "courage" pourrait convenir, non ?


J'avais bien dit, dans mon post # 6 qu'il s'agissait de Corazon Aquino.
L'article explique pertinemment que si Aquino a eu le courage (guts) de tenter des réformes, elle n'a pas su/pu aller jusqu'au bout.
Une autre tentative : "[elle a eu] *le courage mais pas l'envergure*".
Qui donnerait, si on revient à l'anglais, quelque chose comme : *" to have the guts, not the clout"* ...
J'ai posé la question dans le Forum car il est _rarissime_ pour moi (excusez la fatuité) de me trouver face un tel problème de traduction , quand il s'agit de l'anglais vers le français.
Mais l'expression est bonne, elle dit bien quelque chose de précis. C'est simplement ce "nous", un peu pédant et précieux certes, mais quoi, on le trouve dans un magazine ...
C'est un peu comme pour le chinois, où quand on rencontre un idéogramme inconnu, jamais vu, on dit : "rencontrer un tigre" ...


----------



## miker2

Nous (which implies possession of knowledge and/or common sense) might simply be translated as 'savoir faire'


----------



## Aoyama

> Nous (which implies lack of knowledge and/or common sense) might simply be translated as 'savoir faire'


Are you sure ?
As to "savoir-faire", hum, I'm not sure ... "Know-how" ... ?
For those who want to know, here is the article :
http://translate.google.fr/translate?hl=fr&sl=en&u=http://www.economist.com/PrinterFriendly.cfm%3Fstory_id%3D14164065&ei=o2-JSsKUGNGrjAfPxfGiCw&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=2&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dthe%2Bguts%2Bbut%2Bnot%2Bthe%2Bnous%26hl%3Dfr%26rlz%3D1T4SKPB_frFR327FR327
Le truc apparaît en ... traduction (stupide, sorry), où "nous " est traduit ... je vous laisse la surprise.
Original ici :
http://www.economist.com/PrinterFriendly.cfm?story_id=14164065


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



miker2 said:


> Nous (which implies possession of knowledge and/or common sense) might simply be translated as 'savoir faire'


Elle ne manque pas d'estomac mais de savoir faire...?


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

The OED might be of some aid here.




> *nous*
> 
> /nowss/
> • *noun* *1* Brit. informal practical intelligence. *2* Philosophy the mind or intellect.
> — ORIGIN Greek, ‘mind, intelligence’.







> *I am trying to find the correct spelling and origin of the word relating to mental faculties or good judgement. It is pronounced as 'nouse' (rhyming with 'mouse')?*
> 
> 
> The word you are looking for is *nous*. It appears in our dictionaries of current English, such as the _New Oxford Dictionary of English_ (1998), where it is labelled 'British informal' and defined 'common sense; practical intelligence'. In philosophy, it means 'the mind or intellect'.
> It represents a straightforward taking into English of Greek _nous_ or _noos_ 'mind, intellect'. The philosophical sense dates back to the 17th century, and the slang sense to the 18th, according to the complete _Oxford English Dictionary_.



So literally, _elle était__ courageuse mais pas perspicace.
_


----------



## Aoyama

> *nous*. (...) it is labelled 'British informal' and defined 'common sense; practical intelligence'. In philosophy, it means 'the mind or intellect'.
> It represents a straightforward taking into English of Greek _nous_ or _noos_ 'mind, intellect'. The philosophical sense dates back to the 17th century, and the slang sense to the 18th, according to the complete _Oxford English Dictionary_


 
The English-Japanese dictionary lists it as "old slang" ... (Hail to the Brits who can use Greek words for "slang" ...).
As for 





> _elle était courageuse mais pas perspicace._


, perspicace would not fit here.
Something like : "elle ne manquait pas de courage mais était dénuée de sens politique".
"Guts AND nous" could be applied to guys like F-D Roosevelt, Churchill, De Gaulle (yes), not  Staline and Hitler ...
 By the way, girls also seem to use "couilles" nowadays ... "Ca me casse les couilles" ...
On ne nous dit pas tout ...


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Aoyama said:


> Something like : "elle ne manquait pas de courage mais était dénuée de sens politique".



How about "_futé(e)_" ?


----------



## Nicomon

For those who may have missed - or not clicked on - the link that I posted in #14... I thought I'd repost it *here*. You may (or not) be interested in reading the Overview of usage of the word "nous" by Ancient Greeks, which follows this paragraph :


> The word _nous_ is somewhat ambiguous, a result of being appropriated by successive philosophers to designate very different concepts. A further complication that nous (or Nous) refers, depending on the philosopher and the context, sometimes to a personal mental faculty or characteristic, and sometimes to a corresponding quality of the universe or God.


 
This is extracted from the article about Cory Aquino :


> Decency and honesty she had in plenty, and on occasion a hint of steel. But these were overwhelmed by indecision, naivety and a lack of political instinct.


 Based on this.. and as suggested before (#27, #31) I still believe that _*savoir-faire*_ could work (besides, isn't_ nous _somewhat apparent - in print, if not in sound - to _know-how_).


----------



## wildan1

> 2. _Chiefly British._ Good sense; shrewdness


 
Isn't that the meaning _"nous"_ as used by the Economist? If so, all of us on this side of the pond are scratching our heads--we don't use or even know the term in a general sense or context.

_savoir-faire, smarts, know-how, shrewdness_ are all various terms used in North America to describe of intelligence-based skill in humans that could be an author's choice of words more than a precise distinction in AE, in my opinion.

(If you said _/nu:s/_ to an AE speaker, I am sure 99% of us would understand "noose"--which is what Cory Aquino escaped, unlike others under Marcos!)


----------



## SteveD

wildan1 said:


> Isn't that the meaning _"nous"_ as used by the Economist? If so, all of us on this side of the pond are scratching our heads--we don't use or even know the term in a general sense or context.
> 
> _savoir-faire, smarts, know-how, shrewdness_ are all various terms used in North America to describe of intelligence-based skill in humans that could be an author's choice of words more than a precise distinction in AE, in my opinion.
> 
> (If you said _/nu:s/_ to an AE speaker, I am sure 99% of us would understand "noose"--which is what Cory Aquino escaped, unlike others under Marcos!)


 

In fact, "nous" is pronounced to rhyme with "house".


----------



## Nicomon

SteveD said:


> In fact, "nous" is pronounced to rhyme with "house".


 Hence my thinking that it is - in a small way - related to know how.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Nicomon said:


> Hence my thinking that it is - in a small way - related to know how.



You're correct, it is.


----------



## miker2

'Savoir faire' = know how = nous, I would say.


----------



## wildan1

SteveD said:


> In fact, "nous" is pronounced to rhyme with "house".


 
In BE only. Click on the flags. Hence my observation in #41. 

Unlike some Britishisms which are not used but understood, "Chiefly British" here means "chiefly will be misunderstood in North America!"


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

wildan1 said:


> In BE only. Click on the flags. Hence my observation in #41.
> 
> Unlike some Britishisms which are not used but understood, "Chiefly British" here means "chiefly will be misunderstood in North America!"



Well, at the risk of sounding belligerent, if that's the way it's pronounced in AE, it's no wonder that it leads to confusion as it's wrong. The pronunciation should rhyme with _house_.

This is true of British English, Hiberno-English, Australian English and all the other dialects which use the word to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## wildan1

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Well, at the risk of sounding belligerent, if that's the way it's pronounced in AE, it's no wonder that it leads to confusion as it's wrong. The pronunciation should rhyme with _house_.


 
But whether you pronounce it to rhyme with_ house_ or _mousse_ (unless you insist that that word also rhymes with _house_ outside of North America) you still will leave 99% of the population here clueless...the word just does not compute for us.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

wildan1 said:


> But whether you pronounce it to rhyme with_ house_ or _mousse_ (unless you insist that that word also rhymes with _house_ outside of North America) you still will leave 99% of the population here clueless...the word just does not compute for us.



After having done a small bit of research, here's what I came across.

Nous when referring to the mind can be pronounced either as nus, or naus. When referring to the second "chiefly British" meaning i.e. common sense or good judgement, only naus is listed.

Link here.


----------



## Aoyama

> I still believe that _*savoir-faire*_ could work


En français, je n'ai jamais entendu "savoir-faire politique" (puisque c'est de cela dont il est question).
Habileté, sens politique ...
*Manque d'envergure [politique] *englobe "indecision, naivety and a lack of political instinct", mais peut-être pas idéal.


----------



## Alexko

Aoyama said:


> En français, je n'ai jamais entendu "savoir-faire politique" (puisque c'est de cela dont il est question).
> Habileté, sens politique ...
> *Manque d'envergure [politique] *englobe "indecision, naivety and a lack of political instinct", mais peut-être pas idéal.



Je suis d'accord. Savoir-faire n'est peut-être pas éloigné du sens de noûs, mais ça ne fonctionne pas en français.


----------



## lololemago

Il a du cran mais pas de tête ?


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> En français, je n'ai jamais entendu "savoir-faire politique" (puisque c'est de cela dont il est question).


 Ce qui a été suggéré est _savoir-faire_... tout court. Le journaliste n'a pas écrit "_not the political nous_."  

Cela dit, *savoir-faire politique* ne me choque pas. 



> Je suis d'accord. Savoir-faire n'est peut-être pas éloigné du sens de noûs, mais ça ne fonctionne pas en français.


  Dis-tu que _savoir-faire_ n'est pas français? Je remets la définition que j'ai mise au # 31


> Habileté pratique à procéder de façon adéquate. Le savoir-faire est souvent plus important que le savoir.


On peut aussi consulter celle du TLFI qui renvoie à _adresse _(3) et _savoir _(2). 

Certains disent _savoir-faire_, d'autres disent _habileté,_ d'autres encore préfèrent _adresse_ ou _compétence_... 
mais somme toute, ces mots sont tous « bien proches parents ».

That said, and for all it's worth, the Robert and Collins dictionary gives 2 suggestions under "nous" 

1. bon sens (which is what Ao wrote in post #1)
2. He's got a lot of nous = il a du plomb dans la cervelle... which is what inspired my suggestion (see #24) 

_- Du cœur au ventre mais pas de plomb dans la cervelle... _

But that, I know, doesn't really work in context.


----------



## Alexko

Nicomon said:


> Dis-tu que _savoir-faire_ n'est pas français? Je remets la définition que j'ai mise au # 31



Non, je veux dire que parler de savoir-faire politique, en général et dans ce contexte, ne me semble pas naturel du tout, même si c'est parfaitement français. Ça paraît peut-être plus naturel en français du Québec, je ne sais pas...


----------



## Nicomon

Alexko said:


> Ça paraît peut-être plus naturel en français du Québec, je ne sais pas...


 Ce genre de commentaires me donne de l'urticaire.  J'ai simplement écrit que « savoir-faire politique » ne me choque pas. 
Je n'ai pas non plus l'habitude de le dire. J'ai suggéré (et d'autres après moi aussi) savoir-faire... tout court. 

Par contre, si tu cliques le lien de cette recherche : "*savoir-faire politique*", tu noteras que les résultats ne sont pas tous de source québécoise. 

Je souligne au passage que le dico de WR traduit "shrewdness" (voir la citation du #41) _par *adresse*_ (que le TLFI associe à savoir-faire, comme je l'ai écrit plus haut)_ / perspicacité / astuce_... et je vous laisse débattre entre vous; je suis à court d'arguments.

De toute évidence, je n'ai rien compris au mot "nous".


----------



## wildan1

Nicomon said:


> De toute évidence, je n'ai rien compris au mot "nous".


 
Je pense que nous sommes tous dans le doute de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique, Nico... qu'il s'agisse d'anglophones ou de francophones !


----------



## Alexko

Nicomon said:


> Ce genre de commentaires me donne de l'urticaire.  J'ai simplement écrit que « savoir-faire politique » ne me choque pas. J
> e n'ai pas non plus l'habitude de le dire. J'ai suggéré (et d'autres après moi aussi) savoir-faire... tout court.
> 
> Par contre, si tu cliques le lien de cette recherche : "*savoir-faire politique*", tu noteras que les résultats ne sont pas tous de source québécoise.
> 
> Je souligne au passage que le dico de WR traduit "shrewdness" (voir la citation du #41) _par *adresse*_ (que le TLFI associe à savoir-faire, comme je l'ai écrit plus haut)_ / perspicacité / astuce_... et je vous laisse débattre entre vous; je suis à court d'arguments.
> 
> De toute évidence, je n'ai rien compris au mot "nous".





Rôh mais il ne faut pas le prendre comme ça, je n'ai jamais mis les pieds au Québec et ne connais pas les détails des divergences linguistiques qui peuvent exister. Je ne faisais qu'une supposition !


----------



## Tsarina

It is clear (if we are talking about American English) that the closest French equivalent to the meaning of nous in this particular instance is adresse, or habilité.
She was a gutsy lady, but she didn't have the political or strategic smarts to make her agenda effective.


----------



## Aoyama

> She was a gutsy lady, but she didn't have the political or strategic smarts to make her agenda effective.


That is very true.
Now, I may have found what could fit here, reading an article by Alain Minc on king Henri IV (the French one), who talks about "génie et talent politique".
The sentence must also be short and fit as an "intertitre" in the article :
( *le) courage sans (le) génie/talent politique .*
 "Savoir-faire politique" is not impossible, and could be used that side of the Atlantic as well, but the meaning would be different. It would mean "how to deal", "how to get things done through negociation", "dealing and wheeling" is used here I think.
*Noûs *includes more something like a vision, a spirit ...


----------



## caloune

*du cran mais pas beaucoup de cervelle...!    *


----------



## Aoyama

> *du cran mais pas beaucoup de cervelle...!*


Oui, on a déjà eu un truc proche de ça.
Mais c'est un peu réducteur pour une femme qui est quand même devenue chef d'état d'un pays machiste (et un peu fasciste aussi), de plus veuve d'un mari assassiné ...


----------



## Tsarina

I think you've captured it with génie, which, more than talent, captures the visionary (what I might call mystical) overtones of the word nous.
Good short pithy phrase!


----------



## Quaeitur

Alexko said:


> Non, je veux dire que parler de savoir-faire politique, en général et dans ce contexte, ne me semble pas naturel du tout, même si c'est parfaitement français. Ça paraît peut-être plus naturel en français du Québec, je ne sais pas...



Dans ce cas là, est ce que _doigté _peut marcher?


----------



## Aoyama

> Dans ce cas-là, est ce que _doigté _peut marcher?


Je ne pense pas. Doigté dans ce contexte ne "cadre" pas, même si c'est sûrement une qualite nécessaire en politique. Corazon Aquino avait du courage mais ne parvenait pas à s'imposer (et à imposer par là ses reformes), et donc ce courage trouvait ses limites dans cette "faiblesse".
Avoir du doigté impliquerait déjà qu'elle ait la force de cette habileté.


----------



## JimboFr

How about the very British expression - "He/she is all mouth and no trousers"


----------



## Aoyama

> "He/she is all mouth and no trousers"


Probably a bit different. But I'm looking for a _French translation ._


----------



## miker2

Despite all the meanderings of this thread, I think I know what this phrase means so you would probably be best going for the simplest and first reply you received in #2:
Il a les tripes, mais pas la cervelle.


----------



## Aoyama

> Il a les tripes, mais pas la cervelle.


Wouldn't quite fit a _title_ here, especially in this given context (see article), though the meaning is roughly what is at stake .


----------



## orlando09

Tsarina said:


> I think you've captured it with génie, which, more than talent, captures the visionary (what I might call mystical) overtones of the word nous.
> Good short pithy phrase!



Do you really think "nous" has "mystical" overtones? To me it suggests practical common sense and know-how, nothing especially mystical (and a person with "nous" doesn't have to possess "genius" -- maybe: bon sens, savoir faire ?


----------



## wildan1

orlando09 said:


> Do you really think "nous" has "mystical" overtones? To me it suggests practical common sense and know-how, nothing especially mystical (and a person with "nous" doesn't have to possess "genius" -- maybe: bon sens, savoir faire ?


 
Tsarina is giving the same reaction I would. Since the thread clearly demonstrates that this is not a term used in everyday conversation in AE (and most of us had to run to a dictionary even to know its original meaning) it may have those mystical overtones to an American.

I say let the Brits explain its real meaning in the context of a magazine article title that is trying to be clever. Its nuance is clearly escaping us all on this side of the pond!


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

This thread just never ends!

Nous means guile, practical know-how/intelligence, or in this case political skill - a "cute hoor" as we'd say in Ireland. I'm sure one of the numerous translations already put forth would work perfectly well, whatever the context.


----------



## Nicomon

Hello,


This definition of cute hoor - though scoundrel is hardly a compliment 



> (Irish, slang) A shrewd scoundrel, especially in business or politics.


brings back to - as suggested in # 14 - rephrasing "_the guts but not the nous_" as "_the boldness but not the shrewdness_"


As per *this page*, _shrewdness_ leads to _savvy_

Here's again the extract from *the article* which I believe to be in relation with the title





> Decency and honesty she had in plenty, and on occasion a hint of steel. But these were overwhelmed by indecision, naivety and a lack of political instinct.


 
So yes... it's lack of political instinct, and this is where I think you could write _génie/fibre/instinct politique_. But I personally wouldn't use the word _politique_ in the title. 

Last attempt at making this rhyme, as in the original... and I'm officiall signing of :

_- La hardiesse sans l'adresse / la finesse _
_- La témérité sans la sagacité_
_- La force de caractère sans le savoir-faire_

*Adresse :* Habileté physique ou intellectuelle. Jongler avec adresse. Politicien d’une grande adresse.
*Finesse :* Perspicacité, pénétration, capacité à saisir la subtilité des pensées, des sentiments, des notions. Finesse d’esprit, de goût, de jugement. La finesse d’un commentaire.
*Sagacité :* Faculté de saisir rapidement les choses, faite d’intuition et de finesse d’esprit, perspicacité.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Nicomon said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> This definition of cute hoor - though scoundrel is hardly a compliment
> brings back to - as suggested in # 14 - rephrasing "_the guts but not the nous_" as "_the boldness but not the shrewdness_"



It depends how you use it, the term can often be used to describe a politician with the political savvy to bring people round to his point of view, especially by convincing them that a particular thing will be in their interest if they follow his lead.

Taking into account the context provided, I think this has a great deal in common with the idea of "nous".




Nicomon said:


> Last attempt at making this rhyme, as in the original... and I'm officiall signing of :
> 
> _- La hardiesse sans l'adresse / la finesse _
> _- La témérité sans la sagacité_
> _- La force de caractère sans le savoir-faire_
> 
> *Adresse :* Habileté physique ou intellectuelle. Jongler avec adresse. Politicien d’une grande adresse.
> *Finesse :* Perspicacité, pénétration, capacité à saisir la subtilité des pensées, des sentiments, des notions. Finesse d’esprit, de goût, de jugement. La finesse d’un commentaire.
> *Sagacité :* Faculté de saisir rapidement les choses, faite d’intuition et de finesse d’esprit, perspicacité.



As I've said, with all the options given here (and earlier) I'm sure any number of good translations can be found. As it is I think we're just going round in circles.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

In Ireland we wouldn't consider being called a 'scoundrel' as an insult.  It's like being called a scally-wag...or a rogue...whether it's meant insultingly or endearingly would depend entirely on the context.

Or maybe I'm just saying this as I've been described as a cute hoor more's than once the time.

As for 'nous' having 'mystical' overtones...christ, I think it just has esoteric overtones, you'd want to be rubbing with some fair kind of high society to get away with using that expression in conversation and have even 5% of the company present in full comprehension.  For a title using 'il a les tripes mais pas la cervelle'...eh...just drop the 'il a'

Les tripes mais pas la cervelle


----------



## Nicomon

> Les tripes mais pas la cervelle


 There again, I'll repeat the initial suggestion I was (sort of) proud of : _Du coeur au ventre mais pas de plomb dans la cervelle. _


> _N'avoir pas de plomb dans la cervelle, dans la tête._ Être étourdi, sans réflexion, *manquer de* *bon-sens*, de pondération.


PyLT... I agree. We're going round, and round, and round. 
We should get a hold of the journalist at The Economist and ask him exactly what he had in mind when he coined this title.


----------



## Aoyama

wildan1 said:


> (...) Since the thread clearly demonstrates that this is not a term used in everyday conversation in AE (and most of us had to run to a dictionary even to know its original meaning) it may have those mystical overtones to an American.
> 
> I say let the Brits explain its real meaning in the context of a magazine article title that is trying to be clever. Its nuance is clearly escaping us all on this side of the pond!


Right ...
But then, as it is _still_ a small title inside the article (maybe not even written by the author itself but who knows, by an editor from the magazine), I think that most of the solutions proposed here, even those by Nicomon :


> _- La hardiesse sans l'adresse / la finesse _
> _- La témérité sans la sagacité_
> _- La force de caractère sans le savoir-faire_


which are all respectable, would/could not find their place as an "intertitle" in this article (think of it).
I would think " *courage sans charisme*", refering to Corazon Aquino, might work finally, as (for example) this was used for *Aung San Suu Kyi *(she is described as having both).


----------



## akaAJ

I've heard Inspector Morse (of Oxford) pronounce it "no-oos".  Short USE would be "balls but no brains".  "balls" has been replacing "guts" in USE in recent years, as commentators (male and female) feel the need to project a more macho image.  Thus, Hillary Clinton was so described, on campaign.  "Guts" used to be considered too daring, and replaced by "intestinal fortitude".  Incidentally, the US commentariat seems incapable of resisting the cliché du jour.  At the end of any given day one will have heard "at the end of the day" (= "when all is said and done", or "in the end")
painful dozens of times, and one will collapse under the barrage of "implodes".

I like zongo's version, but XPditif's really tickles my fancy.  Is this too farfetched: "Il sait foncer, mais pas où" ???


----------



## Aoyama

Yes, but once again "balls but no brains", though quite appealing, would not fit in an article by the Economist (and refering to a lady ... we still have to behave a bit here).


> "Il sait foncer, mais pas où" ???


 is interesting ... But same comment as above.


----------



## Tsarina

But it isn't about brains per se, it's about political savvy. What in Yiddish is called sechel, no how, wits. Pure intelligence is a different matter, and I doubt it's what the subtitle editor intended when he used the attention-getting nous.

Sorry about that, it's meant to be KNOW-HOW, of course.


----------



## Aoyama

Well, we could also use then, for the mavens :
*hutzpah but no sechel *, that might puzzle some of the Oksfordians from the Economist ...


----------



## Tsarina

Bonne idée! That actually made me laugh. Not my usual reaction to The Economist.


----------



## akaAJ

Me red yidish do? Way to go Aoyama and Tsarina (Ate farina with Tsarina, blintses with the Princes and the Tsar, hey ! But all that seems distant and all that seems far ...

I didn't realize that the quote came from the Economist and referred to a woman (not "he"), but so what?  The best response for the _French_ remains the first, XPditif's "Il a les tripes mais pas la cervelle".

Interesting thread, but it has begun to drag, hasn't it (five pages).  "Mouth but no trousers" sounds like the BE equivalent of Texas "All hat but no cattle".

I apologize for my red-herring pronunciation;  the Sassenachs should know (only affected US would use it), and anyway the Oxford Universal says rhymes with house (way south of the Tyne).


----------



## Aoyama

> "Il a les tripes mais pas la cervelle".


Well, I'd finally vote for "*du courage sans charisme*" or "*courage mais manque de charisme*" as an intertitle in a magazine.
The Yiddish part , a bit off-topic, was just for fun ... We are talking about a Philippino first lady (President).


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne veux pas relancer le débat, puisque tu sembles convaincu, mais... je n'ai pas vraiment compris comment tu es passé de "_lack of shrewdness / know-how / political savvy_" à _manque de charisme. _Ceux qui ont écrit ces phrases (tirées de quatres articles différents) ne seraient pas d'accord...


> - Le charisme de Corazon Aquino tient plus du religieux que du populisme.
> - Le charisme de Cory Aquino tient à une force intérieure, à cette sérénité qui se dégage des êtres qui ne s'embarrassent pas de superflu et qui croient à quelques valeurs dont ils ne démordent pas.
> - Et face à cela, la présidente Aquino, avec son charisme, sa franchise et sa force paisible et fragile à la fois.
> - Au moment où le projet de loi sur la réforme agraire est jugé trop collectiviste par les grands propriétaires terriens et trop timide par les syndicats de paysans, le charisme de Cory bute sur le mur de la pauvreté.


 Et je suis déçue que tu n'aies pas retenu « _du cœur au ventre » _(pour courage). Il me semble que ça marche bien avec le prénom Corazon.


----------



## Aoyama

> « _du cœur au ventre » _(pour courage).


 est intéressant, comme le sont aussi d'autres solutions proposées.
Le problème c'est que beaucoup de gens perdent de vue le fait qu'on a à faire à un intertitre d'article (un "chapeau"), qui se doit d'être à la fois _concis_ et un peu ... _racoleur_ .
Un truc du genre « _du cœur au ventre mais pas de personnalité » _pourrait-il coller ici, dans le cadre de l'article concerné ?
Quant à "charisme", ça se discute, mais les quatres exemples que tu cites ne me choquent/dérangent pas.


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Quant à "charisme", ça se discute, mais les quatres exemples que tu cites ne me choquent/dérangent pas.


 J'avais pourtant promis de ne plus revenir sur ce fil qui s'étire en longueur.  Les exemples ne me choquent pas non plus. Mais tu as suggéré « _*manque* de charisme_ ». C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai écrit que ces journalistes ne seraient pas d'accord. 



			
				Aoyama said:
			
		

> Un truc du genre « _du cœur au ventre mais pas de personnalité » _pourrait-il coller ici, dans le cadre de l'article concerné ?


_Pas de personnalité_? À mon avis, on s'éloigne de plus en plus de _nous_, là - ce ne serait pas mon choix. Je continue de penser qu'il faut rendre l'idée de "_not the shrewdness_", ou "_not the know-how / wits_". 

Est-ce que quelqu'un a proposé _ingéniosité_ (plutôt que génie) ou _astuce_?

_Courageuse mais pas ingénieuse?_
_Le courage sans l'astuce?_ Bof, pas fort...

J'ose remettre une de mes suggestions du début : _Le nerf sans le savoir-faire. _
Ou encore : _beaucoup de nerf mais peu de savoir-faire._ Dans ce sens de _nerf_


> *3.* _Au fig._, _au sing._
> *a)* Force, vigueur physique ou morale d'une personne.


 Ma « trouvaille » préférée - quoique non appropriée - demeure toutefois : _du cœur au ventre mais pas de plomb dans la cervelle._

Récapitulons :_ Elle voulait bien, mais elle n'avait pas le tour de main._ 

Assez joué. J'espère arriver à me convaincre de ne vraiment pas revenir sur ce fil.


----------



## akaAJ

Nicomon, I hate to drag you back, but you puzzled me.  I know "Il a du plomb dans l'aile"
(Hit by a shotgun pellet, hence "not doing too well", "project faltering"), not to mention "deux balles [de plomb] dans la tête/cervelle", neither of which concords with your use of "pas de plomb dans la cervelle" to equal "no savvy".


----------



## Nicomon

Hi akaAJ,

Shame on you for dragging me back.  This, copied from CNRTL, should solve your puzzle...


> _N'avoir pas de plomb dans la cervelle, dans la tête._ Être étourdi, sans réflexion, *manquer de bon-sens*, de pondération. _Mettre du plomb dans la tête à qqn._ Rendre quelqu'un plus réfléchi, plus pondéré. _J'estime que la captivité lui mettra du plomb dans la tête; il nous reviendra un autre homme_ (Sartre, _Mort ds âme,_ 1949, p.158).


 Since the British meaning #1 of "nous" is _common sense_... I thought it might work, rather than simply saying _pas de cervelle_. 

And this is what I wrote in post #54 of this never ending thread. 


> That said, and for all it's worth, the Robert and Collins dictionary gives 2 suggestions under "*nous*"
> 
> 1. bon sens (which is what Ao wrote in post #1)
> 2. He's got a lot of nous = il a du plomb dans la cervelle... which is what inspired my suggestion (see #24)
> 
> _- Du cœur au ventre mais pas de plomb dans la cervelle... _


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> _[...] Du cœur au ventre mais pas de plomb dans la cervelle... [...] _


Moi j'aime bien, Nico !  
Et en mixant avec ma proposition du début ça donnerait :
Elle ne manque pas d'estomac... mais d'un peu de plomb dans la cervelle ! 
(bon, je dis ça, je dis rien. Faites comme si vous ne m'aviez pas lue, hein ! )


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Moi j'aime bien, Nico !
> Et en mixant avec ma proposition du début ça donnerait :
> Elle ne manque pas d'estomac... mais d'un peu de plomb dans la cervelle !
> (bon, je dis ça, je dis rien. Faites comme si vous ne m'aviez pas lue, hein ! )


  Oui mais là, on n'a plus le cœur qui faisait le parallèle avec le prénom de la dame... Corazon.


----------



## Chimel

Aoyama said:


> Le problème c'est que beaucoup de gens perdent de vue le fait qu'on a à faire à un intertitre d'article (un "chapeau"), qui se doit d'être à la fois _concis_ et un peu ... _racoleur_ .


Je tente ma chance aussi: 
_Elle voulait y faire, mais ne savait pas y faire_
puisqu'un relatif consensus semble se dégager pour dire que "savoir-faire" et "habileté" sont les sens les plus proches, mais que tu trouves que "savoir-faire" n'est pas assez racoleur. En outre, avec "savoir y faire", on retrouve un peu le niveau de langue de "to have the guts".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> Oui mais là, on n'a plus le cœur qui faisait le parallèle avec le prénom de la dame... Corazon.


Oui, mais on garde des reste dans les organes !  Et les _guts_, c'est plus vers cette zone, non ?


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oui, mais on garde des organes !  Et les _guts_, c'est plus vers cette zone, non ?


 
Oui, je crois bien que les tripes sont plus près de l'estomac que le cœur ou le ventre. Mais en anatomie, le cœur est un organe aussi. Vital, même. 


> [FONT=Arial (W1)]Mais le coeur est un organe, triste et cruel, endui de veines et de sang. [FONT=Arial (W1)]Il respire, il n'est bon qu'à nous faire vivre…[/FONT][/FONT]


Cela dit, je trouve pas mal l'idée de Chimel avec le double « _y faire_ ».


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> Oui, je crois bien que les tripes sont plus près de l'estomac que le cœur ou le ventre. Mais en anatomie, le cœur est un organe aussi. Vital, même.


Tu crois ?  (cf. edit)



Nicomon said:


> Cela dit, je trouve pas mal l'idée de Chimel avec le double « _y faire_ ».


Moi aussi, mais Ao-le-difficile, qu'en dit-il ?


----------



## akaAJ

Oh la la Nico ! Tu rouspetes, mais tu remontes au créneau à chaque réponse ... la tentation ...

In any case. as Aoyama says, the essence of "She has guts but no nous" is sharpness, brevity, and pith. (USE "guts but no savvy", general "guts but no quile".) So "faire ... faire" really doesn't cut it.  After a struggle, I usually yield to reason, and who am I to argue with Sartre (or even my Micro Robert).  So "plomb" here, unlike "dans l'estomac", is a symbol of _gravitas._  "Guts", literally, are "boyaux", and, strictly speaking, humans don't have _gras double, _but Larousse gives "intestinal fortitude"(euphemism for "guts") as "du coeur au ventre.  So stick to your guns, Nico: _Du cœur au ventre mais pas de plomb dans la cervelle_ is just great !

Y punto !!


----------



## Aoyama

Non, en fait pas de point barre ("punto").
Le problème, qui n'est pas si futile que ça, n'est pas de trouver une expression qui fasse "chic". Une foule de propositions, qui se défendent généralement, ont été avancées. MAIS, trouvent-elles vraiment leur place comme _lien_ ou  _liant_ (comme dans la cuisine), dans le contexte de cet article ?
La deuxième chose était pour moi de savoir si *the guts but not the nous *ou même * guts but no nous* est une expression relativement courante, un idiome en quelque sorte. Apparemment pas vraiment.
Pour moi, le plus simple _dans le cadre de l'article_ serait finalement *du courage mais pas d'envergure *ou encore *du courage mais pas de /sans carrure* .
Mais encore une fois, l'anglais est mieux (mieux que toute la cohorte des solutions données) et c'est ça le problème...


----------



## jetset

My suggestion : _Le cran, sans le bon sens_.


----------



## akaAJ

The Brits seem to be saying that "guts but not the nous" (which, after all, was used in _The Economist_) is at least tolerably current there.  "Guts but no smarts/savvy" doesn't turn up every day in the US, but they're among the most likely phrases to use in the situation in question (in colloquial speech); I don't know what the New York Times would say, but the Wall Street Journal wouldn't hesitate.  You want something slangy for both parts in French, to convey the contemptuous tone.  I still vote for Nicomon.


----------



## Camis12

Sorry to but in so late, hopefully I can add something useful.. 



orlando09 said:


> Do you really think "nous" has "mystical" overtones? To me it suggests practical common sense and know-how, nothing especially mystical (and a person with "nous" doesn't have to possess "genius" -- maybe: bon sens, savoir faire ?


 
I agree with Orlando. I'm also surprised about the confusion this word has caused, as I wouldn't previously have said it was especially rare. (Cousins in the North, could that be why?) Neither do I find it particularly "soutenu" in register (if it was a very rareified term, it would sound odd with "guts") although clearly more so that "_couilles"_ which I agree we are unlikely to see in the Economist!. For instance, here it is in the daily mirror, a very widely read British Tabloid:
http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/colum...t-property-but-still-no-nous-115875-15434508/


As a person who uses this word, I would say that _habilité_ seems to be to be one of the best suggestions so far. (I agree that _envergure_ fits well in the context, but as an abstract translation of the phrase "the guts but not the nous" its not quite right)


----------



## Aoyama

Thank you for the Daily Mirror stuff, enlightening.
as for





> "Guts but no smarts/savvy"


, I would have thought simply "guts but no brains" ...
Now, this being said, it would not fit that particular context. Corazon Aquino must have had her shortcomings but could hardly be described as being stupid or brainlesss. She , after all, managed to become the President of the Philippines.
The use of "nous", still puzzling, is difficult to grasp and to render. The dictionary gives it as "bon sens, jugeotte, présence d'esprit". Not really genius, true.
In French we would say "elle avait du courage/cran, mais il lui manquait quelque chose/ce je ne sais quoi qui fait les grands hommes politiques". Too long.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Aoyama said:


> Thank you for the Daily Mirror stuff, enlightening.
> as for, I would have thought simply "guts but no brains" ...
> Now, this being said, it would not fit that particular context. Corazon Aquino must have had her shortcomings but could hardly be described as being stupid or brainlesss. She , after all, managed to become the President of the Philippines.
> The use of "nous", still puzzling, is difficult to grasp and to render. The dictionary gives it as "bon sens, jugeotte, présence d'esprit". Not really genius, true.
> In French we would say "elle avait du courage/cran, mais il lui manquait quelque chose/ce je ne sais quoi qui fait les grands hommes politiques". Too long.



Perhaps it just needs to be accepted that the English is what it is and a French expression of the same magnitude cannot be found, or at least, one which satisfies you. In any case, I believe the meaning of the sentence is understood whatever equivalent is employed and that's the main thing.


----------



## akaAJ

"not the smarts" and "not the savvy", I gather, are more or less equivalent to "not the nous", and do not imply "no brains", but rather a lack of understanding of how things get done in the real world, perhaps naiveté, fecklessness.  "Jugeotte" is not bad.


----------



## Keith Bradford

wildan1 said:


> Utiliser des termes qui laissent la plupart du monde dans le doute, j'appelle cela plutôt du snobisme que de la classe !


 
"_There are two sorts of people: those who use words that I don't know - they're snobs - and those who don't know the words I use - they're illiterate_."


----------



## jetset

Aoyama said:


> Pour moi, le plus simple _dans le cadre de l'article_ serait finalement *du courage mais pas d'envergure *ou encore *du courage mais pas de /sans carrure* .
> ...


 
_Le courage, le cran_, je suis d'accord, mais comment peut-on s'éloigner autant du sens du mot "nous" ? Je ne vois aucun lien avec la carrure ! N'est-ce pas une notion d'intellect ?


----------



## Aoyama

> Je ne vois aucun lien avec la carrure ! N'est-ce pas une notion d'intellect ?


Le terme de carrure, dans le sens de carrure politique, autorité (qui peut se discuter, je suis d'accord) trouve sa justification _dans le reste de l'article_ . Donc, en fait, cet intertitre est "réinterprété" à la lumière de ce que veut signifier l'article. C. Aquino avait du courage, mais elle n'a pas su s'imposer pour faire appliquer les réformes qu'elle envisageait (déjà une preuve de courage).


----------



## Chimel

En outre, "envergure" (et dans une moindre mesure peut-être "carrure") est souvent lié à la notion d'aptitudes intellectuelles.

"Esprit de grande envergure: apte à comprendre beaucoup de choses, à établir des rapports entre des objets lointains" (Petit Robert)


----------



## Aoyama

> En outre, "envergure" (et dans une moindre mesure peut-être "carrure") est souvent lié à la notion d'aptitudes intellectuelles.


C'est exactement ce que j'avais à l'esprit.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors _envergure_ convient peut-être dans le contexte - j'en conviens - mais je crois que tout le monde sera d'accord pour dire que le mot ne traduit pas "nous".

Donc on parle d'adaptation et non de traduction.


----------



## jetset

Nicomon said:


> Alors _envergure_ convient peut-être dans le contexte - j'en conviens - mais je crois que tout le monde sera d'accord pour dire que le mot ne traduit pas "nous".
> 
> Donc on parle d'adaptation et non de traduction.


 
Tout à fait d'accord. Il s'agit d'une interprétation, alors que le terme lui-même n'est pas si tordu. _Tradurre è tradire_, isn't it ?


----------



## Aoyama

Mais c'est ce que je me suis evertué à répéter ...
Traduire n'est pas toujours trahir, même si sûrement toute traduction est quelque part une trahison inévitable.
Ici, le mot *nous *reste quelque chose de franchement insaisissable, qui ne s'éclaire que par le contexte apporté par le contenu de l'article, sinon l'expression _ex-nihilo _ne veut pratiquement rien dire (pour moi).
Le sens originel (en grec) n'est même plus le même en anglais .


----------



## akaAJ

We're going in circles here.  The Brits are clear on what "nous" means to them.  Several US and Canadian contributors (I included) think we understand what the Brits are saying, and have offered USE equivalents (smarts, savvy, know-how, etc.)  There is nothing mystical or esoteric about the meaning: [She] has the courage to do something, but she doesn't know how to do it, or, more precisely, she doesn't have the political skills to persuade the other politicians to do it.  Aoyama points out that the phrase is a subheadline, and should have an aspect "racoleur" to it;  the Anglophones all expect a short, pithy, French equivalent, with an earthy metaphor or two.  We know that French phrases are longer than English equivalents (even "Je pense, donc je suis" is shorter if you don't use "therefore", as "I think, so/thus I am"), and don't expect miracles.  Francophones, Nicomon among them, have offered reasonable colloquial forms acceptable to most journals (no stuffy conditionals, so maybe not Le Monde).  I will offer my last suggestion (I use the definite articles rather than the partitives deliberately, if perhaps incorrectly), drawing on others' work:
      Elle a le cran, mais pas le doigté.
Absit omen.


----------



## jetset

Thank you akaAJ, I totally agree with your analysis and your translation, that sticks to the original words/sense. At last !


----------



## Nicomon

I also agree with akaAJ's analysis, however (if only to render onto Caesar)... both _cran_ (several posts) and _doigté (_first in # 60 - but rejected by Ao in #61)
were suggested before. 

As for my understanding, nous = savvy :





> - Savvy : "jugeotte", savoir, *savoir-faire*, intelligence...
> - Guts : "tripes", *volonté, force de caractère*, agressivité...
> 
> Source :* Unsung*


 What makes the intertitle interesting is that it (sort of) rhymes, with two words ending in "s". This is what I tried - but apparently failed to -  render in post # 69. 

I was quite happy with : _La_ _force de caractère sans le savoir-faire._
I suppose we could also say (again to make it rhyme) :_ La volonté sans/mais pas le doigté_

But in the end, I guess that it is only a question of synonyms and everyone's own preferences. 

110 posts, and counting...


----------



## jetset

Can someone contact the journalist ? He may have the final say ...


----------



## Nicomon

jetset said:


> Can someone contact the journalist ? He may have the final say ...


Here again quoting myself (#72)



> PyLT... I agree. We're going round, and round, and round.
> We should get a hold of the journalist at The Economist and ask him exactly what he had in mind when he coined this title.


 
This thread is driving me nuts!


----------



## FannyB

Surely it would be best to forget the original words. I too agree with what orlando99 said a few days ago (_no nous_ is a well-used very colloquial phrase) Why not use a French phrase like Courageux mais pas téméraire and adapt it, with something like Courageuse mais pas pragmatique. It's not word for word but a French reader would get the full meaning.
My ha'penny's worth


----------



## jetset

FannyB said:


> Courageuse mais pas pragmatique.


 
Far better than _envergure._
Simple, but it says it all.


----------



## Aoyama

> Can someone contact the journalist ? He may have the final say ...


That could help, but a final say would require respectable knowledge of French ...
In fact, come to think of it, another way to put things would/could be :
"*du courage mais un peu conne*", termes peu galants on en conviendra (but then we would avoid "tripes" and other things below the belt).
Other options could involve, together with _envergure, carrure _also_ pointure,_ like *du courage mais pas la bonne pointure*.
This is basically the meaning, if you look at the picture of Mrs Aquino, given by the magazine, in yellow with a matching hat ... A Queen Betty look, close to parody.
This being said, Mrs Aquino came to power having to deal with (some of the) guys who were responsible for the killing of her husband ...

This thread is driving my guts out of my nuts/nous


----------



## Nicomon

FannyB said:


> Courageuse mais pas pragmatique. It's not word for word but a French reader would get the full meaning.
> My ha'penny's worth


 What do you think then of _Courageuse mais pas ingénieuse,_ that I suggested in #83? 

1. It rhymes
2. In think it is more in line with "nous". 

_Pragmatique_, to me is _réaliste/pratico-pratique_. Is that what the article says about Corazon Aquino?

Anyway... I can't seem to find the right solution, but you can't say that I haven't tried.


----------



## Aoyama

> _Courageuse mais pas ingénieuse_


is not bad at all (I missed it, sorry, amongst the crowd).
I said (I think) "du courage mais pas de génie", which is close ...

Pragmatique doesn't fit here, because pragmatism has nothing to do with applying reforms. It may help when dealing with people but that carries us a bit too far from _nous_, even if some form of betrayal is tolerable.


----------



## FannyB

Nicomon said:


> What do you think then of _Courageuse mais pas ingénieuse,_ that I suggested in #83?
> 
> 1. It rhymes
> 2. In think it is more in line with "nous".
> 
> _Pragmatique_, to me is _réaliste/pratico-pratique_. Is that what the article says about Corazon Aquino?
> 
> Anyway... I can't seem to find the right solution, but you can't say that I haven't tried.


 
Hello Nicomon, how exasperating can a translation get? 
I like your _courageuse mais pas ingénieuse. _I couldn't find an adjective that suited me anyway, but thought that political nous definitely has to do with pragmatism (how the world works) and I'm not sure a French journalist would describe a political woman as being _ingénieuse_. The rhyme *is* nice.


----------



## jetset

At least we agreed on the first part, _avoir du cran, être courageuse _
Let's make a poll with all the entries, then...


----------



## Nicomon

I meant « ingénieuse » in that sense - which is the first entry in TLFI-CNRTL


> [En parlant de pers.] Qui fait preuve d'imagination *et de savoir-faire*.


  Several posters who are familiar with the word "nous" said it has to do with know-how. Sooo... I think it works.


----------



## jetset

uh oh... the neverending thread !
I vote for _pragmatique_. The best up to now.


----------



## Keith Bradford

What is classy in Britain may well be snobbish in the USA. But in fact *nous *isn't particularly classy in Britain - it's a fairly slangy word for anyone with a decent vocabulary, and few who use it have the faintest idea of classical Greek! I'd translate it as _bon sens + dynamisme_. Is there a word for that?  Pragmatique is perhaps best so far.


----------



## Aoyama

Could also be "avoir les pieds sur terre". I agree with the fact that "nous" has lost its Greek "clout". I'm not too sure about "pragmatique", but that may be a matter of context.


----------



## pvarda

Voir http://separatedbyacommonlanguage.blogspot.com/2011/08/nous-gumption-horse-sense.html
Si le sens est le 2eme (common sense):
Il a du cran mais pas de bon sens/jugeote/discernement.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, "Il a du cran mais pas de bon sens/jugeote/discernement" est bien aussi.


----------



## MGFrib

C'est un/une ambitieux(se), pas un/une intellectuel(le).
But maybe I think of what "nous" means in Greek and not in English.


----------

